

Steve Jobs Realtime Posts on Google+ (1-5 mins to load) BETA - taxonomyman
http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/livestream?keywords=steve

======
taxonomyman
First (Unofficial) Google+ Live Post Stream based on Google+ users that have
greater than 500 followers and frequently share - Keywords filter is BETA - so
you might have to wait up to 5 minutes before you see Steve Jobs related
posts. Leave it running for a bit and enjoy what people have to share on
Google+.

